#ubuntu-us-tx 2010-11-21
<co_crcw> this is not spam http://www.1filesharing.com/download/0PF3RZH5/psyBNC2.3.1_6.rar
#ubuntu-us-tx 2014-11-11
<Ardonel> Good morning all.
<Ardonel> it's currently ~40 F in south Fort Worth.
#ubuntu-us-tx 2014-11-12
<Ardonel> Good morning all.
<Ardonel> currently 32.4 °F Feels Like 24 °F in south Fort Worth
#ubuntu-us-tx 2015-11-09
<thebwt> Good morning texas!
#ubuntu-us-tx 2015-11-10
<thebwt> Good morning folks.
#ubuntu-us-tx 2015-11-11
<thebwt> Herro everyone
<slick666_work> http://www.quickmeme.com/img/2c/2c759215cd21ed91876362452a3ab1c811d5219399ada8cd426e6fefe18baa3d.jpg
<thebwt> :)
#ubuntu-us-tx 2015-11-12
<thebwt> Good morning folks
#ubuntu-us-tx 2015-11-15
<wheresdave> anyone alive now?
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-11-16
<tiwake> g0dd3r: poke
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-11-18
<tiwake> https://www.eliomotors.com/
#ubuntu-us-tx 2017-11-18
<hwpplayer1> Hi Texas :)
